# Best belly cream/butter/oil for stretching skin?



## Frippledip

Hello third tri ladies....

I am very early in first tri, but I want to get a jump on taking care of my belly skin...so I was wondering what you all used if anything and what brands work the best. There are a million different brands...which is best?

All responses are very much appreciated!


----------



## sam#3

Ive used bio-oil with all of mine its brilliant xx


----------



## pink_cabbage

Hey hun! 

My MW told me just to use olive oil... but it's so messy, and the smell makes me heave, so my dad got me this stuff by Mamma Mio "Tummy Rub Stretch Mark Butter"... I dunno whether it's down to this, or the general elasticity of my skin, but I've not got a single stretch mark yet. It smells gorgeous too.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Frippledip

thank you ladies, keep the replies coming! Maybe I should have started a poll....


----------



## Arcanegirl

Pure vitamin E oil for me off ebay. a lot cheaper than bio oil aswell :D


----------



## MissMandieMitz

I just use Cocoa Butter. It really helps when my tummy or boobs start to itch from stretching. I'm not sure how it works with stretch marks as I only got them on my boobs so far and I started using the lotion AFTER i got the stretch marks, lol.


----------



## pennysbored

I use Big Bulging belly Butter from Elemental Botanicals. They do mail order, it it smells awesome! I didn't get any stretch marks at all.


----------



## DolceBella

I use Pregnant Belly Salve by Motherlove and I think it's wonderful! I pretty much apply it from my breasts to my knees! Smells like chamomile and lavendar.


----------



## DolceBella

I use Pregnant Belly Salve by Motherlove and I think it's wonderful! I pretty much apply it from my breasts to my knees! Smells like chamomile and lavendar.


----------



## tasha41

Been using cocoa butter (Palmer's body butter) and Bio Oil.. TBH I still have awful stretch marks on my belly and sides, but cocoa butter at least smells nice!


----------



## mama2b

I have been using a Decleor oil since day one which sadly I just ran out of :( and also a mama mio tummy rub oil. I use decleor in morning and mama mio at night.

Both were expensive but they are gorgeous, have also been using a moisturiser from lush called dream cream which is so yummy and inexpensive.

I quite enjoy massaging it into the bump :baby:


----------



## celine

I use cocoa butter and vit e cream both from the body shop and they seem to be doing the job :)


----------



## penguin77

I also use palmers cocoa butter......and havent had any on my tum so far even though i have loads on hips, boobs form past weight gain/loss. I don't think i've ever had them on my belly even though i'm prone to them everywhere else it seems........ but to be honest i dont think any cream works, it just makes them less prominent.

xx


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I use cheapy cuticura on my breasts and tummy at night, doubt il get any on my boobs though cos they hav changed in size so much ova the years and they dont have any yet, so doubt they eva will. On my tummy in the moring I use sanctuary Mum to be cream or bio oil, I use bio oil every 3-4 days, so my skin dont get used to the same cream, I have'nt got any stretchies yet. xxx


----------



## dreams

I use palmers cocoa butter and bio oil


----------



## MamaK

sam#3 said:


> Ive used bio-oil with all of mine its brilliant xx

Me too!

I have been using it twice a day since 1st tri and have no stretchmarks so far (fingers crossed), it smells lovely and I like rubbing it in too :D

xxx


----------



## bethyb

im using bio oil.


----------



## Hevz

I love the Avent spray oil....I first got a small bottle in an Avent Mother To Be pack and have been using it every pregnancy since:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


I still have nearly a full-bottle and have no more plans for any more pregnancies so if anyone wants it then pm me your address and I'll pop it in a jiffy bag and post it to you:happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

I was using bio-oil, then briefly was using bio-oil in the morning and palmers cocoa butter at night. Now just using the cocoa butter and the stretchies I have so far are definitely fading. I think I'll use the bio-oil afterwards, but I'm happy with the cocoa butter at the moment :)


----------



## lennoxboxer

Hi I am in third trimester and not one stretch mark yet! I put it down to baby oil baths every 2 days and bio oil rubbed on every day! it works really well!!!


----------



## mrs shine

It's in your genes hun. Neither my mum or my sis got any and they didn't use anything, just depends on how stretchy your skin is. I've just used nivea but that's all I used before pg and no stretch marks yet.
There are a few ladies on here who managed to avoid any stretch marks during pg and then suddenly they appeared after delivering


----------



## kaykay

Ive just been using palmers coco butter for stretch marks.. I'm absolutely hugeeeeeeeeee and havent got a single strecth mark YET!!! I'm sure I will get them and people have said that itching makes them worse, so try really hard not to itch. x


----------

